# Going on vacation



## Rip (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm going away tomorrow and I'll be there for a week. I can't bring anything, so I have to do it before i go. 
The problem is I did it on Tuesday so it's a little soon. I've been injecting 200mg per week, so I was wondering if I should do the same amount before I leave, or if I should modify the dose slightly, due to the fact that it's only been 4 or 5 days since I did 200mg.

Thank You,
Rip


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 4, 2015)

Pin your weekly 200 Mg just before you leave, no worries.

Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## Bigwhite (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah, a little more one time isn't going to mess with anything. I recently did the same...


----------



## Rip (Jul 4, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the help N.S.


----------



## Rip (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks BW.
I wasn't sure. 
We're leaving at 3:00AM and I took my shot 4 days ago.


----------



## bugman (Jul 4, 2015)

I'd go ahead and pin too.  I'd rather be a little on the high side than have to play catch up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 4, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Pin your weekly 200 Mg just before you leave, no worries.
> 
> Enjoy the vacation!



X2. Have some fun while you're away!

10char


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 5, 2015)

When in doubt. Inject.


----------



## snake (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah brother, you'll be fine. Even if you missed one, you're not going to hell in a week. Enjoy the vacation Rip. Don't forget to post the nudes as soon as you get back.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey Rip, where are you going that you cannot take it with you.  I have traveled domestically and internationally with zero problems.  I am always put gear in check-ed in baggage.


----------

